# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار وأعمدة السبت 13 أغسطس

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح يوم النصر المريخي بإذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صحيفة الصدى

المريخ يتأهب لمواجهة الخيالة من أجل أستعادة الصدارة
الهلال يقترب من التعاقد مع ريكاردو وبلاتشي في مهب الريح من جديد
مجلس المريخ يحسم أمر عودة بكري وسالمون وعلاء في أجتماع اليوم ويؤجل ملف تراوري
المريخ ينازل الخيالة في رحلة البحث عن الأنتصار الثامن علي التوالي
مجلس الهلال يكلف فوزي المرضي لرئاسة القطاع الرياضي

صحيفة الزعيم

شباب ثائر .. جمهور هادر .. في انتظار خيالة الفاشر
بعد رفع التوصية النهائية .. مجلس المريخ يراجع الموقف القانوني للمالي تراوري
مجلس المريخ يلتئم مجددا .. إعتذار بكري وعلاء وقضية المالي علي طاولة الإجتماع وسيحة كشف الفضيحة
شروط تعجيزية لبلاتشي مقابل الأستمرارية وتسرب الأخبار للزعيم تزعج الإدارة الهلالية

صحيفة الزاوية

النجوم قضوا نهار الجمعة بمنزل أبراهيم جعفر
الزعيم الثائر يتوعد هلال الفاشر
المجلس يستكمل أجتماعة اليوم والزاوية تكشف قراره حول المدينة
نفرة القروبات الرابعة تحقق (145) ألف جنية
سيحة : الأهلي مدني لم ينسحب أمام الهلال .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فك حظر المدينة اليوم 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اليوم و سيقوم خلاله باطلاق سراح لاعبه الموقوف بكري المدينة و ذلك من اجل الاستفادة من اللاتعب في مقبل المباريات خاصة ان اللاعب استوفى نصف مدة الايقاف و بجانب زميله فييرا و توفير بعض الاموال بخصوص اللاعبين الوطنيين لتسليمهم جزء من حقوقهم بطرف المريخ حسب وعد المجلس


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نفرة المريخ تحقق 145 مليون 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حققت نفرة المريخ التي عقد يوم امس مبلغا ماليا ضخما قدره 145 مليون و اعتبر العئد مميزا مع آخر نفرة و يتوقع ان تتواصل النفرات الشهرية و ذلك لدعم المريخ و لاعبيه في الفترة المقبلة حتى يحقق المريخ النجاحات


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يستضيف الخيالة مساء اليوم بملعبه 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية يستضيف المريخ عند الساعة الــــــــــ(8) من مساء اليوم على ملعبه فريق الهلال الفاشر في مباراة الثار ورد الإعتبار للتعادل الاخير الذي خرجت به مباراة الفريقين التي جمعتهما بالنقعة و مواجهة اليوم يتوقع ان تاتي مثيرة وقوية من الجانبين خاصة من جانب اصحاب الارض الذين سيدخلون المباراة من اجل الثأر في ظل المستويات المتطورة لفريق المريخ منذ انطلاقة الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث فاز المريخ في سبع لقاءات حيث كسب خارج القواعد المريخ كوستي و الرابطة وفي استاده تفوق على الامير في الاسبوع الثالث و كسب النسور بهدف و نيل شندي 4-2 و فوزه في السادس ضد الاهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف وعلى مريخ الفاشر 3-0 و يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم في المركز الثاني برصيد 58 نقطة بفارق نقطة وحيدة ضد و فوزه اليوم على مريخ الفاشر سيرفع رصيد المريخ الى 61 نقطة في صدارة الدوري الممتاز بفارق نقطة عن الهلال


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كورة سودانية
المريخ يبحث عن تسوية مع تراوري لإنهاء تعاقده



فشلت الاجتماعات التي أجرتها لجنة التحقيق المكونة من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مع المالي محمد تراوري في التوصل إلى اتفاق ينهي الازمة بين اللاعب والنادي وبالتالي عودته للمشاركة مع فريقه بصورة طبيعية حيث تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس المريخ الذي سيجتمع ظهر اليوم سيبحث عن تسوية مع تراوري بخصوص مستحقاته المالية وإنهاء مشواره الاحترافي مع المريخ بصورة رسمية قبل نهاية الموسم الحالي.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ ينشد الانتصار الثامن على التوالي أمام الخيالة الليلة


ينشد المريخ الانتصار الثامن على التوالي له في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستقبل في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان فريق هلال الفاشر ضمن الجولة 25 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وحقق الأحمر سبعة انتصارات متتالية في الدورة الثانية للمسابقة على مريخ والرابطة كوستي والنسور والأمير وأهلي الخرطوم والنيل شندي ومريخ الفاشر الأمر الذي جعله يعود للسباق على الصدارة من بعيد بعد أن كان أنهى الدورة الأولى متأخراً عن الهلال المتصدر بفارق تسع نقاط، ويرغب المريخ المباراة وفي رصيده 58 نقطة ويبحث عن الفوز الليلة حتى يصعد للصدارة مؤقتاً في انتظار تعثر منافسه الأزرق، أما الطرف الثاني في مباراة اليوم فريق هلال الفاشر فقد جاءت نتائجه جيدة نسبياً حيث حقق الفوز في مباراتين وتعادل في مثلهما وخسر في ثلاث مباريات في الدورة الثانية وللفريق 20 نقطة وكان الهلال قبل الخسارة بنتيجة عريضة أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الماضية بأربعة أهداف لهدف ويسعى في لقاء اليوم في ظهور مميز يؤهله للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة واستعادة عافيته بعد الخسارة في الجولة الماضية أمام الكوماندوز.د


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تغريدة واتساب




 معاذ ابومؤيد 
نفرة مال في الخارج والداخل
ومريخنا لاعب اليوم في (الردكاسل)
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الحمد لله والشكر لله
احساس انك تشارك المجلس تحمل المنصرفات والامور المالية اجمل احساس واحساس انك من الصفوة تشعر انك ماذي بقيه الناس شخص متفرد..
صفوه تدفع من غير اي عائد…
نفره صادقه من (القلب الي القلب)
ناس تساهم من غير اي مردود
في كل الدنيا تدفع المال مقابل خدمة ماعدا في كوكب المريخ
مريخابنا يدفعون عشان المريخ يصل القمة
تم رفع التمام في اربعة نفرات
كل نفرة تاتي في ظروف مختلفه
والحمد لله انكسر الحاجز واصبح الجمهور هو الاستثمار
نرفع القبعات لكل القروبات
لكن نقف احتراما لناديك يناديك والديناكوردات والصفوة ظ£ واصدقاء كبد الحقيقة
انهم كسروا حاجز الفرحة والدهشة
الديناكوردات برغم قله الاعضاء فقط مئة شخص دفعوا خمسة عشر الف وفاضوا عنها بمئتين جنيه
مئة شخص فقط
قاموا بالواجب علي اكمل وجه
شكرا قائد الاسطول شهاب نورالدين شمت…..
شكرا محمد العربي ودكتور مكي واختنا اسيا ناديك يناديك دائما سباق وفي المقدمة دوما
شكرا الشريف ابو ابئ ودكتور القاسم الصفوة (ظ£) تحتل المراتب الاولي عن جدارة واستحقاق ،،،،
شكرا اصدقاء واحباب كبدة الحقيقة فانتم من دعمتم سابقا بالالاف ودعمك لم ينقطع يوما ماليا وعينيا لصيانه الدار…….
شكرا لكم من القلب
شكرا لكل القروبات فردا فردا
ماخاب من راهن عليكم
شكر خاص للاخ ابورهف الجعلي وهو يجلس طوال اليوم من اجل ان يخرج اليوم في اتم الروعه
شكرا قائد الركب اخونا هاشم الزبير وهو يبعد عن اسرته طول اليوم من احل شباب القروبات ومن احل المريخ
شكر عضو الادارة الهدية وانت تخاطب ابناءك واخوانك
شمرا لكل شخص كان وراء انجاح النفرة
ولنا عودة لمن شكك او همس عن النفرة في مقبل الايام،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ملتقى مريخاب الرياض حضروا وعطروا المكان  وكان الكرم في الضيافه لكل الاحباب
جلس رمرم وسط الاحباب
جلس وسط الترحاب والحفاوة
وكان مريخاب الرياض علي الموعد
شكلو لوحة و جمعة حمراء
جمعة تنبض مريخ مريخ مريخ
في الرياض ونادي المريخ
شكرا للجميع من انعشو الخزينة
من مريخاب الداخل والخارج
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
المريخ يلاقي طرف قمة الفاشر اليوم في مباراة لن تكون ساهلة في ظل البرمجة الضاغطة كل ثلاث ايام مباراة
لكن الحمد لله تيمنا من الشباب وروح الشباب
والاعمار التي تشارك تساعد علي توفر اللياقة والحضور البدني
الدعوة موجهه لمريخاب الخرطوم للدعم والمؤازرة من داخل الملعب
المريخ يمتع ويبدع،،،،
والجماهير المريخية تشتاق   لرؤيته يوميا وكل ساعة
الحمد لله اننا مريخاب ومن مجتمع مريخي،،،،
المريخ باذن الله بمن حضر
والنقاط تلاحق سابقتها
وباذن الله من انتصار لاخر ،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
الحمد لله امس تم رفع تمام الدعم
ومهمتنا كداعمين
واليوم نعود للمدرجات مشجعين
ومستمتعين ومتفرجين
يعني سنكمل اركان عهدنا
ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
المدرج ينادينا
والمشاهدة من داخل الاستاد هدف لينا
لاتتعب نظرك مع النيلين واجلس وسط الاحباب في شاخور والشعبي واستمتع بالهتاف والنظر من بعد امتار
المريخاب لايحتاجون للدعوات
تعال ومعك الاصحاب حتى تظهر روعه المدرجات وجمالها الحقيقي
التنظيمات لن تقصر
والالتراس هم ابناء المدرج لايحتاجون لنداء،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
انطلقت اليوم القروبات المهنية لاتاحة الفرصة لابناء المريخ لخدمة ناديهم من خلال المهن والوظائف،،
الفكرة تتلخص في قروبات تحمل مسميات مهنية
(طبيه وقانونيه وهندسيه واعمال حره وتحاره واعلاميين) والخ….
شوف مايناسب وظيفتك وارسل رساله في الارقام المرفقة مع كل مهنة تحوي اسمك ووظيفتك ومهنتك ومكان عملك
المهن والارقام ستجدونها في منشورات وصور موجودة علي قروبات الواتس والفيس وتويتر والتلغرام كل (السوشل ميديا)
سجل اسمك في التخصص تبعك
عشان نخدم  المريخ من وظائفنا والمهن التحت ايدينا ….
لن يحتاج المريخ الي اي كادر او عامل او موظف او فني خارج الكوكب الاحمر من يخدم المريخ ابناء المريخ في اي مجال واي مكان
سنوفر علي الادارة والمجالس الايدي العاملة والعقولة النيرة والمال للتنفيذ ،،،،،،
ستجد مهنتك ورقم المشرف في بوستات موزعه في (السوشل ميديا)
سجل ولاتبخل علي المريخ بخبراتك وساعد اخوانك في نفس المجال بالخبرات والوظائف وساعد المريخ بافكارك ومجهوداتك اي استفسار مواصلتنا عبر الواتس اب او تويتر
والله ولي التوفيق
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن  اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط  بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
مجلس المريخ يحسم أمر عودة بكري المدينة وسالمون اليوم


يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً عصر اليوم يناقش من خلاله العديد من القضايا المهمة مناقشة التقرير المقدم من لجنة التحقيق مع النيجيري جايسون سالمون لاعب وسط الفريق وحسم أمر عودة اللاعب للتدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد أن تأكد مجلس الإدارة أن المستحقات المالية كانت السبب الرئيسي في عدم حضور اللاعب للخرطوم مبكراً، وكذلك سيحسم المجلس أمر عودة اللاعب بكري المدينة للتدريبات حيث تفيد المتابعات بقبول الاعتذار المقدم من بكري المدينة من أجل رفع عقوبة الإيقاف عنه وعودته للملاعب بصورة طبيعية إلى جانب زميله علاء الدين يوسف الذي سيرفع المجلس عقوبته ايضاً برغم أن علاء الدين لن يشارك مع المريخ حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي وحتى انقضاء فترة الستة أشهر العقوبة الموقعة عليه من الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم بسبب ما حدث منه في مباراة الكوكب المراكشي في البطولة الكونفدرالية.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن سيد: لا تهاون أمام الخيالة .. ومباراتا عطبرة الأصعب



كشف الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ أن فريقه في قمة جاهزيته لمواجهة الغد أمام هلال الفاشر لحساب الجولة 25 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الأحمر سيخوض المباراة بكل جدية وإصرار من أجل تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة مشيراً إلى أن هلال الفاشر فريق محترم حقق نتائج جيدة في الفترة الأخيرة ولذلك لابد من منحه حقه اللازم من الاحترام حتى يتمكن الفريق من التغلب عليه وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المقابلة ومواصلة رحلة الانتصارات والعروض القوية في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وذكر محسن أن المريخ حالياً يفكر في حسم مقابلة الخيالة غداً ومن ثم يبدأ بعد ذلك في فتح ملف مباراتي عطبرة أمام الأمل والأهلي في الأسبوعين 26 و27 من المسابقة مشيراً إلى أن تلك المباراتين تعتبران الأصعب للفرقة الحمراء في الدورة الثانية مشدداً على ضرورة أن يستعد لهما الأحمر بشكل مثالي حتى يتمكن من إنجاز المهمة وقهر الأمل والأهلي بعطبرة والعودة بالنقاط الست إلى الخرطوم ومن ثم مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات حتى يحافظ الفريق على حظوظه قائمة في التتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا منعم
وصباح الانتصارات باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتصارات المريخ تواجه تحديات جديدة بالدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت



المريخ
يظهر  فريق الهلال الفاشر في تحدٍ جديد، حين يواجه سجل المريخ القياسي في عدد  الانتصارات بالدور الثاني من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، وذلك  حينما يتواجه الفريقان مساء السبت باستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان ضمن  الأسبوع الـ25 من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016.

وكان  المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ برهان ومساعده محسن سيد قد نجحا في قيادة  الفريق لتحقيق 6 انتصارات متتالية بالدور الثاني، وبات الفريق هو الوحيد  الذي يحمل سجلا خاليا من الخسائر أو التعادل في الدور الثاني، وبهذا يسعى  المريخ لتحقيق الفوز السابع وعدم التفريط في النقاط لتثبيت فراق النقاط  بينه وبين الهلال المتصدر بـ59 نقطة، بينما للمريخ 55 نقطة، ومع ذلك فإن  الفريق الأزرق لديه مباراة لم يلعبها بعد.

واستقر الجهاز الفني  للمريخ بعد جهد كبير على التشكيل في ظل غيابات مؤثرة بسبب العقوبات القارية  والمحلية، وبسبب الإصابات، ويتمثل التشكيل الثابت بجمال سالم الأوغندي في  حراسة المرمى ورباعي الدفاع بخيت خميس وأحمد ضُفُر وصلاح نمر وإبراهومة،  وفي الوسط المدافع إبراهيم جعفر وعمر بخيت وفي الهجوم الغاني أوكرا ورمضان  عجب وعنكبة.

طرف المباراة الآخر، الهلال الفاشر نجح في تحقيق فوزين  وتعادل بالدور الثاني وخرج عن ذيل الترتيب، ولكن ما يزال مديره الفني هيثم  سلمان يسعى لتحقيق المزيد من النقاط ليرتقي بالفريق لمنطقة الملحق كأقل  تقدير، وكان الفريق قد خسر مباراته السابقة من الخرطوم الوطني 1-4، وتبدو  مهمة الفريق صعبة للغاية لأن فريق المريخ استقر في شكله وآداءه ونتائجه.

ويحتل الهلال الفاشر الترتيب الـ14 برصيد 20 نقطة. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روني: مباراة اليوم صعبة جدا ولابد من الفوز  

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وصف قناص هلال الفاشر احمد عادل مواجهة اليوم بالمريخ بالمقابلة الخطيرة و  قال انهم في الهلال يدركون خطورة خصمهم و لكنهم يلعبون من اجل الفوز في  مواجهة اليوم و سبق لاحمد روني ان زار شباك المريخ في آخر مباراة ودية من  ضربة جزاء و قال انه يتوقع ان تاتي مباراة اليوم قوية و مثيرة بين الطرفين و  قال انهم سيدخلون المباراة من اجل الفوز رغم صعوبة المنافس و شراسته على  ارضه ووسط جماهيره واكد اللاعب روني ان الخسارة التي تعرض لها في مباراة  الوطني 4-1 هي كبوة جواد و ان الفريق استعاد توازنه في التدريبات الاخيرة  وان جميع اللاعبين مصمميين على تحقيق نتيجة جيدة في مباراة اليوم و العودة  الى الفاشر بالعلامة الكاملة مشيرا الى ان الفريق سيلعب من اجل المكسب رغم  صعوبة المهمة التي ستواجهه في مباراة اليوم على ملعب النادي بامدرمان و كان  الخيالة قد تعادل في آخر لقاء له ضد المريخ على ملعب النقعة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتان في الممتاز اليوم بجانب مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر

في مباراة أخرى عصر السبت يخوض الخرطوم الوطني ثاني مبارياته بملعبه الجديد بنادي الأسرة وسط العاصمة الخرطوم، وذلك حين يستضيف المريخ الفاشر الذي خسر 0-3 من المريخ في الجولة السابقة.

ويقدم فريق الخرطوم الوطني في هذا الموسم أفضل عروضه وبات كذلك يحقق نتائج كبيرة ويحتل الفريق الترتيب الرابع برصيد 45 نقطة ولديه مباراة مؤجلة مع الخرطوم الوطني، بينما للمريخ الفاشر العاشر برصيد 28 نقطة ولا يحتمل موقف الفريق الخسارة الثالثة على التوالي.

المباراة الثالثة بإستاد مدينة الاُبَيِّض بغرب السودان الأوسط، وتجمع بين صاحب الهلال الاُبَيِّض وضيفه الاهلي الخرطوم المنتشي بتعادله المهم خارج ملعبه في الجولة السابقة أمام الهلال كادقلي ويحتل الترتيب الـ12 برصيد 26 نقطة، بينما للهلال الأبيض 46 نقطة، وقد واصل الفريق سجل نتائجه الجيدة وسجل انتصاراته المتتالية والتي وصلت خمس على التوالي.في مباراة أخرى عصر السبت يخوض الخطروم الوطني ثاني مبارياته بملعبه الجديد بنادي الأسرة وسط العاصمة الخرطوم، وذلك حين يستضيف المريخ الفاشر الذي خسر 0-3 من المريخ في الجولة السابقة.

ويقدم فريق الخرطوم الوطني في هذا الموسم أفضل عروضه وبات كذلك يحقق نتائج كبيرة ويحتل الفريق الترتيب الرابع برصيد 45 نقطة ولديه مباراة مؤجلة مع الخرطوم الوطني، بينما للمريخ الفاشر العاشر برصيد 28 نقطة ولا يحتمل موقف الفريق الخسارة الثالثة على التوالي.

المباراة الثالثة بإستاد مدينة الاُبَيِّض بغرب السودان الأوسط، وتجمع بين صاحب الهلال الاُبَيِّض وضيفه الاهلي الخرطوم المنتشي بتعادله المهم خارج ملعبه في الجولة السابقة أمام الهلال كادقلي ويحتل الترتيب الـ12 برصيد 26 نقطة، بينما للهلال الأبيض 46 نقطة، وقد واصل الفريق سجل نتائجه الجيدة وسجل انتصاراته المتتالية والتي وصلت خمس على التوالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامير يعود بتعادل ثمين من نيالا والامل يقهر الاهلي في ديربي عطبرة

وفي ختام الأسبوع الـ24، انتزع الأمير الوافد الجديد نقطة غالية من مضيفه المريخ نيالا الوافد الجديد أيضا في مباراة جرت بملعب الأخير ورفع الأمير رصيده إلى 19 نقطة، ونيالا إلى 33 نقطة.

وفي مساء الجمعة بإستاد مدينة عطبرة. كسر الأمل على يد مديره الفني الجديد ماو، حاجز نحسه ونجح في تحقيق فوزه الأول بالدور الثاني بعد ست مباريات متتالية تعادل وخسر فيها، حيث فاز على الأهلي عطبرة 1-0 في ديربي مدنية عطبرة شمال السودان.

وأحرز هدف الأمل لاعب وسطه محمد هاشم في الدقيقة 52، ولكن الأهلي سيطر بعدها على المباراة بشكل تام وضاعت له العديد من الفرص المؤكدة، وقد تسببت الخسارة في إيقاف سلسة نتائج الأهلي الجيدة التي لم يتذوق الخسارة خلالها في 4 مباريات متتالية، كان قد فاز في 3 منها.

ورفع الأمل رصيده إلى 29 نقطة، بينما تجمد الاهلي عطبرة في 28 نقطة.[/b][/size]

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى -
اسماعيل حسن
ليت التقليص يعقبه تقليص

* النجوم الذين يقودون المريخ هذه الأيام (أساسيون على احتياطيين)، هم في رأيي من أفضل النجوم الذين قادوه في العقد الأخير..
* وذلك من حيث المهارات، والمواهب، والروح القتالية العالية، والعزيمة، والاصرار، والغيرة على الشعار..
* لذا لم يكن غريباً أن تتوالى انتصاراتهم داخل وخارج الأرض، ويحصدون نقاط المباريات السبع الأخيرة كاملة.
* ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليهم.
* ربنا يحفظهم من شرور أعين الحاسدين والحاقدين والمغرضين..
* قصدت بهذه المقدمة أن ألفت نظر جهازنا الفني إلى ضرورة أن يحافظ على هؤلاء النجوم، ولا يفكر في إجراء اي تعديل في كشف ال 18 الحالي، إلا إذا دعت الضرورة القصوى.. وإن شاء الله يا رب ما تدعو.
* قد نقبل دخول جابسون في الكشف إذا تمت معالجة قضيته بشكل مُرضٍ للمريخ، قبل أن يكون مرضياً له، لأن الفريق بحاجة فعلية إلى خدماته في الارتكاز.. عدا ذلك فإن الفريق لا يحتاج في الوقت الحالي لأي لاعب غير موجود في كشف ال18!!
2
* تقليص القطاعات من سبعة عشر إلى خمسة فقط، قرار موفق يستحق عليه مجلس المريخ الإشادة والتقدير.
* وإذا كمان قام المجلس بتقليص عدد اعضائه من (الكم وعشرين) عضواً ، إلى تسعة أو عشرة اعضاء فقط، يكون ما قصر مع القاعدة المريخية..
* أكثر من سبعة وعشرين عضواً تقريباً وليس في المشهد الإداري المريخي سوى ثلاثة أو أربعة اعضاء فقط، هذا إذا لم يكن رئيس القطاع الرياضي والأمين العام هما الوحيدان المتواجدان في المشهد على الدوام!!
* تقليص عضوية المجلس يمكن أن يتم عن طريق فتح الباب أمام الأعضاء الراغبين في عدم الاستمرار لأي سبب من الأسباب..
* وحسب علمي فإن هنالك عدداً من الاعضاء تفاجؤوا بورود أسمائهم في قائمة التعيين الأخير، واعتذروا بادئ الأمر، وكانوا بصدد مخاطبة الوزير بهذا المعنى، إلا أنهم رضخوا في النهاية للتحانيس وقبلوا على مضض!! ورضوا أن يكونوا (تمومة جرتق)، وفي رواية أخرى تمامة عدد، لا يهشوا ولا ينشوا!!
3
* قال عضو مجلس المريخ الأخ محي الدين عبد التام في الزميلة الصدى أمس، إن غالبية أعضاء المجلس يؤيدون رفع العقوبة عن بكري المدينة بعد الاعتذارين اللذين تقدم بهما للمجلس وحمد السيد مضوي.
* وشخصياً لست ضد رفع العقوبة عن بكري المدينة ، ولكنني أخشى أن يكون اعتذاراه للمجلس وحمد السيد ، كلام جرايد ساكت، وشغل بتاع ناس صاحبي وصاحبك!!
* اعتقد أن مجلس المريخ ما ح تكلفو حاجة، إذا تبرع بنشر صورة هذا الاعتذار في الصحف، وفي إتجاه آخر يؤكد حمد السيد شخصياً في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة أن اللاعب اعتذر له، عدا ذلك لن نصدق أياً من الاعتذارين..
* أما تراوري فأسأل الله أن يتمخض اجتماع المجلس اليوم عن قرار يقضي بإجراء مخالصة نهائية معه ، ويا دار المريخ ما دخلك شر !!
4
* لو رجعنا بالذاكرة إلى مباراتنا الأولى أمام الخيالة في الدورة الأولى في الفاشر، فقد انتهت بالتعادل بعد فصول من العك والشلاليت والدفسي والرفسي من قبلهم، وضرب تحت الحزام لا علاقة له بكرة القدم من قريب ولا بعيد..
* وأذكر أنني كتبت عن ذلك في اليوم التالي للمباراة، وتساءلت إن كان بعضهم – اي الخيالة – قد تعمدوا هذا العنف بتحريض من بعض الجهات، أم أن هذه هي قدراتهم اصلاً!!
* عموماً فريق الهلال الفاشري فريق عنيف، ولا يعرف معظم نجومه الفرق بين القوة القانونية، والقوة غير القانونية، لذا لا تسلم أجساد واقدام خصومهم في كثير من الحالات من الإصابات!!
* وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر الحكم الذي سيدير مباراتنا أمامهم اليوم، حتى يعمل على حسمه في مهده إذا حدث وتجدد، ويوفر لنجومنا الحماية الكاملة منه!!
- 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كورة سودانية
المريخ يبحث عن تسوية مع تراوري لإنهاء تعاقده



فشلت الاجتماعات التي أجرتها لجنة التحقيق المكونة من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مع المالي محمد تراوري في التوصل إلى اتفاق ينهي الازمة بين اللاعب والنادي وبالتالي عودته للمشاركة مع فريقه بصورة طبيعية حيث تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس المريخ الذي سيجتمع ظهر اليوم سيبحث عن تسوية مع تراوري بخصوص مستحقاته المالية وإنهاء مشواره الاحترافي مع المريخ بصورة رسمية قبل نهاية الموسم الحالي.





كرهنا الكوره اصلا تسجيله كان غلطه كبيره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
القطاعات وجسر القطيعة

 ×خرج اجتماع المريخ المنتظر بقرارات لا تهم المتابعين والعشاق كثيرا، كونها فقط عبارة عن تنظيم أدوار داخلة ليس إلا.
×ومثل هذه الترتيبات تتم دائما عند تكوين المجالس واللجان وليس بعد مضي شهران بالتمام والكمال.
×وحتى هذه القطاعات لم يتم التعامل معها بدقة وموضوعية، فالأخ هاشم الزبير لم يعد كما كان في عهد جعفر نميري أو حتى أيام مجلس ود الياس قبل أربعة عشر سنة ، عندما كان الرجل في كامل أناقته ونشاطه المتدفق وحيويته الطاغية وطاقيته الزاهية وعمامته المطرزة.
×وما دام الأصل في دمج اللجان هو التشابه و تقصير العمل الإداري وتحجيم التضارب ، كان الأجدر أن تضاف اللجنة الثقافية والاجتماعية للجنة الإعلام ، وينضم لها ود الزبير عضوا أو مساعدا لرئيس اللجنة.
×اليوم الاجتماع الدوري الأول للمجلس ، نرجو أن لا يخرج كسابقه بلا جديد.
× نريد أن نسمع حسما لمشاكل اللاعبين، وموقف واضح من المجلس، دون ضبابية أو لف ودوران.
×قال أحد أعضاء المجلس أمس كلاما مضحكا، حينما ربط حسم بعض القضايا بوجود عبد الصمد في الاجتماع.
×طيب لو عبد الصمد عنده اجتماع يخص المدارس العالمية وما جاء ، تعملوا شنو؟
×راعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم أن أي اجتماع لا يتم التنادي له إلا وله أجندة موضوعة، تتم مناقشتها من قبل المجلس لا مانع يمنعها إلا تمام النصاب وبس.
×ليس هناك أمورا معقدة حتى يحاول بعض أعضاء المجلس التواري عنها، ولكن فيها لكلكة مفتعلة ، ما كان لها أن تحدث في ناد كبير وعريض مثل المريخ أبدا أبدا.
×أعني قضية اللاعبين جابسون و تراوري ، فهذا الأمر يجب أن يخضع للشؤون القانونية والفنية وليس الإدارية البحتة.
×ولأجل ذلك كنا قد أشدنا بإسناد المجلس هذه القضية للجنة القانونية بالنادي ، ولكن علمنا أن هذا الأمر صوري فقط ، وأن الأمر يديره بعض الأعضاء الذين ينجرون خلف بعض أصحاب الحناجر الهادرة الرافضة لعودة تراوري.
×في اجتماع اليوم نريد أن يمسك كل أعضاء المجلس خشومهم عندهم ، ويصغوا نابهين إلى آراء الجهاز الفني واللجنة القانونية ، ثم يبصموا على خلاصة رأيهما حتى يصدر كقرار.
×ونسأل الله أن يحضر عبد الصمد اجتماع اليوم بصفته رئيسا للقطاع الرياضي ، وهو الوحيد الذي يعلم رأي الجهاز الفني في تراوري ، وهو نفسه القادر على تلبية طلبه وإصدار القرار المناسب .
×سعدنا أيما سعادة بذلك التصافي الذي تم بين الأخوين عبد الصمد ومحمد موسى.
×لم تكن هناك مشكلة بين العضوين، غير التناطح في الاختصاصات والمهام المتداخلة، ثم فتنة شياطين الإنس التي أشار إليها عبد الصمد.
×الرأي عندي هو أن يهدأ الكابتن محمد موسى قليلا، ويتعامل مع عبد الصمد كرجل كبير وعضوا مهما ورئسا مباشرا له ، فيشاوره في الصغيرة والكبيرة حتى يخلق معه توأمة وثنائية تصب في مصلحة النادي الكبير.
×رئيس القطاع الرياضي هو عضو المجلس المنوط به تسير شؤون فريق كرة القدم، ويصبح مدير الكرة هو ذراعه الأيمن والأقرب للجهاز الفني.
×بمعنى أن رئيس القطاع الرياضي يتعامل مع مدير الكرة ومدير الكرة يتعامل مع المدير الفني والمدير الفني يتعامل مع طاقمه ولاعبي الفريق.
×وعليه نأمل من الكابتن الأنيق الصديق المهندس أن لا يتضايق أو يترفع عن مشاورة عبد الصمد أو يستنكر استفساراته وتدخلاته وتصرفاته الفردية.
×وما نأخذه على عبد الصمد هو انفعاله وانفجاره وألفاظه القبيحة، دون مراعاة لمن أمامه مما سبب الحرج للكثيرين وطفشهم من النادي ، أهدأ يا رجل قليلا.
×اليوم سيقدل المريخ ويتبختر، وبإذن الله يواصل عروضه الرائعة والجميلة غير آبه ببرمجة المباريات الضاغطة ومسارات القرعة الظالمة.
×وشدة ما اطمأننا على فريقنا أصبحنا نسأل من حولنا، بكم فاز الزعيم.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول للكاردينال ومعاونيه، بلاتشي ده أحسن تخلوه يمشي بالدرب العديل ، الزول ده قنع تب ، بلاتشي ليس بأفضل من الكوكي والنابي والعشري ، كلهم قاموا جري من نادي رشا وفاطني.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
مباراة صعبة ومهمة

يخوض  المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعبه مباراة صعبة جدا ضد هلال الفاشر لحساب الجولة  الـــــــــــ(8) من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية في نسخته  الــــــــــ(21) و التي يدافع عن عرشها والتي يتوقع ان يشتد فيها التنافس  كثيرا بسبب رغبة اندية الوسط على التمثيل الخارجي وهو ما جعل من بطولة هذا  الموسم مختلفة تماما عن كافة المناسبات ووجدت القمة نفسها في وضعيات حرجة و  تعرضت للضغط من جماهيرها بسبب اداءها هذا العام
المريخ حقق فوزا كبيرا  على السلاطين في مباراة الاسبوع السابع بثلاثة اهداف و لكن مباراة اليوم  رغم انها على الورق مريخية الا ان الواقع يفرض على المريخ منافسا شرسا سبق  له ان تعادل معه في الدوري الممتاز بالنقعة و كذلك على الاطار الودي مؤخرا و  يملك لاعبين اصحاب خبرات لا يهتمون بظروف النادي لان مثل تلك المباريات  تعني لهم الكثير مما يجعل من مباراة اليوم جديرة بالمتابعة و ربما كانت من  اشرس مباريات الاسبوع
هلال الفاشر يدربه هيثم سلمان خبير و ملم بظروف و  إمكانيات و قدرات المريخ و الاستهتار امامه سيعرض المريخ للاحراج و ربما  فقدان النقاط و كم من اندية ضعيفة هزمت اندية كبيرة لها وزنها الفني و  الجماهيري
المريخ تراجع للمكز الثاني عقب فوز الهلال امس الاول على  الرابطة بثلاثية و في اعتقادي ان مباراة اليوم ستكون سانحة له لإستعادة  الصدارة من جديد في حالة فوزه في مباراة اليوم
نجوم المريخ لم يقصروا  خلال المباريات الاخيرة و قدموا مستويات رفيعة و تحاملوا على انفسهم حتى  نقولوا الفريق لإحتلال المركز الاول بعد ان كان متاخرا قبل إنطلاقة الدورة  الثانية بعشرة نقاط و الآن اصبح لديه امل في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز  وونتظر فقط دور انصار المريخ في الوقفة القوية خلف اللاعبين
فقط نطالب  جماهير المريخ بدعم اللاعبين الشبان في مباراة اليوم و الوقوف معهم من اجل  تحقيق الفوز على فريق هلال الفاشر و الانتقال الى المركز الاول
متفرقات
لجنة  تسيير المريخ اجرت تعديلات على مستوى القطاع وهو ليس بجديد و لكننا نرجوا  سحب بعض الشخصيات و تحديدا التي لا تدفع و هي اطلق عليها اصحاب الايادي  المقبوضة و هم لا يدفعون و كثيري المشاكل و القلاقل
لجنة التسيير مطالبة باجراء عرلية غربلة اطرد بعض الشخصيات لان المريخ لا يحتمل
لجنة التسيير تم تكيونها لغرضين حل مشاكل المريخ و الترتيب للجمعية العمومية
لكن يبدو اننا سنشاهد ايام سوداء في ظل الكنكشة من بعض المفلسين
اخيرا
رسالة  نوجهها للاخ عبد الصمد افضل رئيس قطاع رياضي في المريخ ونقول له ان قطاع  المراحل السنية يضم بعض الشخصيات الضعيفة و عليه ان يجري عليه غربلة و يعيد  ترتيبه باضافة العناصر التي قادت المريخ الي تحقيق الفوز بالممتاز على  راسها انس الطاهر و نصر الدين بجانب النور ابوالجاز افضل اداري في العصر  الحديث
اخيرا جدا
نحمد الله كثيرا على الاستقرار الذي شهد المريخ مؤخرا
الاخ مزمل لعب دورا كبير في اعادة الصفاء بين عبد الصمد و المهندس في الوقت الذي كان يضع فيه البعض الحطب على النار
على الاخ محمد موسى ان يتفرغ لمريخه ويعمل لاسعاد الجماهير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف 
ابراهيم باترا 
هلال المحمل .. والملف المهمل ..!

لا يختلف اثنان ولا ينتطح عنزان على تميز مريخ النصف الثاني لموسم 2016 – فالسحر الحلال الذي قدمه نجوم الشفق الأحمر اكبر من التصور واكثر من التوقع .. سبع انتصارات متتالية ممزوجة بكل فنون اللعبة وجمائل السحر الجميل .. سبع انتصارات لم تضع المريخ فقط كأفضل فريق في دورينا الذي نتمنى ان يكون في يوما ما ممتازا ، بل تضعه صاحب افضل رقم في دوريات الوطن العربي وان كنتم لا تصدقون راجعوا الانتصارات المتتالية في كل الدوريات .. ثم لن تجدوا فريقا عربيا فاز في سبع مباريات متتالية ..!

المريخ في اخر سبع جولات احرز نجومه تسعة عشر هدفا .. اي والله (19) هدف لا فيها شق ولا فيها (سموأل) .. بينما احرز اخوتنا في الهلال فقط (11) هدف في اخر ست مباريات .. طبعا الفارق كبير بين الاحمر والازرق في المستوى والنتاج والانتاج .. يحدث هذا رفم تدخلات اخوة سموأل وصلاح ..!

واليوم سيلعب الكبير اوي مباراته الثامنة في الدورة الثانية امام خصم ليس بالهين .. نعم سنواجه هلال المحمل كما يحلو لود رابح .. وحتى نمضي بثبات الى الامام علينا ان ننتصر ونبدع ونمتع .. فلاء مجال لأي رجعة للخلف ولا مكان لتوقف عن الزحف .. ولأن هلال المحمل يتواجد في موقف صعب في الروليت علينا ان نحذره ونلعب معه بقوة .. ولا بد ان نتذكر انه ذات الفريق الذي تعادل معنا في فاشر السلطان في الدورة الاولى ..!

الفوز اليوم يقفز بالزعيم مجددا لصدارة الدوري .. لتتواصل سيناريوهات التعذيب والتخويف طبعا لا اقول التخويف ـ وليواصل الأخوة هناك وضع اياديهم على قلوبهم .. فهم يلعبون بدون ثقة وينتظرون لقب يعلمون انهم لا يستحقونه .. والليلة نريد توجيه موجة من الرعب لهم لتعود (الرجفة) ادراجها في الديار الشمالية المتاخمة لقلعة الزعيم الفخيمة ..!

ورمضان عجب النجم الذي كتب على دفاتر الحضور بماء الذهب سننتظره اليوم ليكتب (هدف) جديد والق اخر ونجومية نتوقعها ولا نستغربها ... فعلا من لقبوه بالعجب لا ننتظر منه غير افاعيل العجب .!

و .. بدون فواصل ومن غير حتى (خط فاصل) نتحدث عن ملف نتمنى ان يجد اهتمام من الأدارة الحمراء .. ملف الشباب الغد المشرق .. وما عاناه قطاع المراحل السنية يجب ان يكون مدخلا للتطوير والتحديث – ولينهض قطاع المستقبل لا بد من معرفة ادق التفاصيل لتبدأ النهضة باوراق حقيقية بعيدا عن التزييف والكذب .!

النقلة التي احدثها القطاع في حقب ماضية تستحق ان يستصحبها رئيس القطاع الرياضي الحالي والذي هو رئيس قطاع الشباب ايضا .. وما ابراهومة ومازن الا جزء قليل من نجاحات كبيرة تحققت في حقب ماضية يذكرها اهل المريخ بكل خير ويتذكرون تفاصيلها الجميلة .!

واعتقد ان دمج قطاع الشباب للقطاع الرياضي قرار صائب سيكون له اثر طيب باذن الله – فضم قطاع الشباب لقطاع الرياضة يعني مزيد من الأهتمام بمستقبل المريخ .. ويمكن ان يستعيد قطاع الشباب مجده المفقود وستكون انطلاقة حقيقية نحو بناء حقيقي مبني على علمية عرف بها المريخ على مر تاريخه النضير .!

خاتمة .. لا يفوتني ان اشيد بالجهد الكبير الذي بذله الأخ طارق سيد المعتصم والذي تضرر من ضعف العناصر التي عملت معه وتسببت بطريقة غير مباشرة في التدهور الذي حدث في القطاع .. وبالعودة لموقعة اليوم امام هلال المحمل نشير الى ان الحضور الجماهيري لا يتناسب مع وضعية الزعيم في الدوري الممتاز .. و .. نمني انفسنا برؤية مدرجات القلعة الحمراء وهي تمتليء بالأنصار المناصرين لا المتفرجين .!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* الأهلي المصري يفشل في الفوز على زيسكو الزامبي ويودع أبطال إفريقيا إكلينيكا
* الفتح الرباطي المغربي أول المتأهلين لنصف نهائي الكونفيدرالية
* النجم الساحلي يلحق بالفتح الرباطي في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس
* باريس سان جيرمان يتخطى باستيا بصعوبة في افتتاح الليج 1
* موناكو يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام جانجون
* هيرنيفن يسقط في فخ التعادل الثاني بالدوري الهولندي
* انطلاقة ساحرة لبورتو في الدوري البرتغالي
* بيع 20 بالمئة من أسهم ليون الفرنسي لمستثمرين صينيين
* برشلونة يقترب من حسم الصفقة المنتظرة ألكاسير مهاجم فالنسيا
* رسمياً.. ميسي يتراجع ويعود إلى منتخب الأرجنتين
* سبورتينج لشبونة البرتغالي ينفي أن يكون هناك نية النادي في بيع لاعبه جواو ماريو
* ريال مدريد ينضم للصراع على البرازيلي باربوسا مهاجم سانتوس
* المهاجم الأوروجوائي فورلان يتعاقد مع مومباي سيتي الهندي
* بن عرفة ودي ماريا يقودان باريس سان جيرمان أمام باستيا
* كونتي: تشيلسي سيقدم أفكارًا جديدة في عالم كرة القدم
* فالنسيا يستهدف استعادة مدافعه السابق راؤول ألبيول من نابولي الإيطالي
* المدرب الايطالي مانشيني يقترب من الدوري الصيني
* إبراهيموفيتش يتغزل في راشفورد لاعب مانشستر يونايتد
* النصر يكتسح الفتح وفوز مثير للوحدة بالدوري السعودي

=====

*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 24 :

* هلال الأبيض (-- : --) أهلي الخرطوم الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* المريخ (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 1 :

* الهلال (-- : --) الباطن الساعة: 20:45 .. القناة: MBC الرياضية 1

..................................................  ..

â—„ نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو - رجال :

* البرتغال (-- : --) ألمانيا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

* نيجيريا (-- : --) الدانمارك الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

* كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) الهندوراس الساعة: 01:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

* البرازيل (-- : --) كولومبيا الساعة: 04:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعات :

* أفريكانز - تنزانيا (-- : --) مولودية بجاية - الجزائر الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الاسبوع 1 :

* هال سيتي (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

* بيرنلي (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* إيفرتون (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

* ميدلزبره (-- : --) ستوك سيتي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN 11 HD

* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) وست بروميتش ألبيون الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN 10 HD

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) واتفورد الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN 6 HD

* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) سندرلاند الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 24 :

* مريخ نيالا (0 : 0) الأمير البحراوي
* الأمل عطبرة (1 : 0) الأهلي عطبرة

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 1 :

* الفيصلي (3 : 1) الخليج
* النصر (4 : 1) الفتح
* الوحدة (3 : 2) التعاون

..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

* الأهلي - مصر (2 : 2) زيسكو - زامبيا

..................................................  ..

â—„ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعات :

* الأهلي - ليبيا (1 : 1) الفتح الرباطي - المغرب
* النجم الساحلي - تونس (3 : 1) الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي الدرجة الأولى- الاسبوع 1 :

* باستيا (0 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان

* موناكو (2 : 2) جانجون

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث مباريات حاسمة في الدوري التأهيلي اليوم

تُقام عصر اليوم ثلاث مباريات حاسمة ضمن الجولة الرابعة من المرحلة قبل الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي بمدن مدني والدمازين والقضارف، فعلى ملعب إستاد القضارف يحل النضال النهود ضيفاً على الشرطة في مباراة يبحث من خلالها عن الفوز لتعزيز حظوظه في الترشح للمرحلة الأخيرة من المنافسة، وللنضال نقطة وحيدة ولا خيار أمامه سوى الفوز حتى يحافظ على حظوظه في التأهل، أما الشرطة فله أربع نقاط والفوز في مباراة اليوم سيكون كافياً لتأهله للمرحلة الأخيرة، وباستاد مدني يلتقي الاتحاد مع حي العرب بورتسودان في مباراة يتوقع أن تأتي مثيرة من الجانبين، الاتحاد يدخل المباراة برصيد أربع نقاط والفوز سيكون كافياً لتأهله للمرحلة الأخيرة، أما حي العرب فله ست نقاط ويدخل المباراة بفرصتي الفوز والتعادل من أجل التأهل، وبإستاد الدمازين يستقبل الدفاع ممثل المدينة تريعة البجا جبل اولياء، للدفاع أربع نقاط والفوز سيكون كافياً لترشحه للمرحلة الأخيرة، أما تريعة البجا جبل أولياء فله ثلاث نقاط ويأمل كسب مباراة اليوم حتى يعزز من حظوظه في التأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة، وكانت مباراة حي الوادي نيالا والعصمة الكاملين تأجلت ليوم الثلاثاء المقبل بسبب ظروف الطيران فيما يجلس فريقا النهضة ربك وامبدة الامدرماني في الراحة في هذه الجولة.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحكما و جزاكما عنا كل خير الأحباب عبدالمنعم و كسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صورة تاريخية و نادرة جداً 
 شقيقان قائدان ؛ و ابوهما الحكم قبل بداية المباراة بإستاد عطبرة
  (منقول)

 • اللاعب بالزي الاحمر / (صدر الدين مبارك سيد احمد ) كابتن النسر عطبرة ؛ حاليا لاعباً فى الرابطة كوستى.
 • اللاعب بالزي الأصفر / (تقي الدين  مبارك سيد  احمد ) كابتن الوطن عطبرة...
  • حكم المباراة / السيد (مبارك سيد احمد) "والد" اللاعبين الاثنين ، وهو  يجري القرعة بين أبنيه القائدين ، كما يظهر في الصورة الحكمين امين اللبودي  و الحكم عبد الرسول عبد الرحمن.



*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*معقول حتي كتاب الاعمدة يتختلفون في فرق النقاط بيم الزعيم والزنطور

واحد يقول 58 واحد يقول 55
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الخيالة لتأكيد الجدارة وإشعال سباق الصدارة

ديربي سبورت : امدرمان
يواجه المريخ 58 نقطة في الثامنة من أمسية اليوم بملعبه فريق الهلال  الفاشر 20 نقطة ضمن مواجهات الجولة 25 لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز ، يسعى  ابناء المدرب برهان لمواصلة عروضهم القوية وانتصاراتهم المتتالية لإسترداد  الصدارة من الند التقليدي الذي يتقدم عليهم بنقطة ويتاخر عنهم بمباراة  ويعد المريخ هو الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يتعادل او يخسر في الدورة الثانية  حيث فاز بمجموع مبارياته ال7 جامعا 21 نقطة وفي آخر ظهور للفريق فاز على  السلاطين بثلاثية نظيفة وسط حالة من الرضاء عمت أواسط الجماهير التي هتفت  للاعبين وحيتهم على الأداء الجميل والنتيجة الكبيرة .
أما الفريق الضيف هلال الفاشر فهو يدخل اللقاء برصيد 20 نقطة في المركز ال  15 ويتطلع للهروب من فرق الذيلية إلى وسط الترتيب وتجنب الهبوط والملحق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد مريخي يزور بعثة هلال الفاشر

زار وفد ثلاثي من نادي المريخ ضم حمد السيد وهاشم مطر والمدلل بعثة هلال الفاشر وذلك مواصلة للمبادرات واحياء لعادة مريخية قديمة
يذكر ان الخيالة اجروا الصحة التدريبية الختامية على ارضية ملعب المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في المران الصباحي..عنكبة يفشل في اكمال المران وعودة قوية لضفر

اختتم المريخ تحضيراته للخيالة بتدريب خفيف صباح امس بملعب نادي الاسرة
وغاب عن المران كوفي والمعز
وشهد التدريب عودة الوك وضفر واصابة عنكبة ولم يستطع اكمال المران في حين تعرض برنس عطبرة للاصابة بالتواء .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام : سنخرج بقرارات خطيرة في اجتماع اليوم لوقف مهازل التحكيم

 حذر محي الدين عبد التام عضو مجلس المريخ لجنة التحكيم من التمادي في  استفزاز الاحمر وتعيين حكام مغمورين مع الاستعانة بالدوليين لادارة مباريات  الهلال
 واضاف اذا مضت اللجنة في المهازل ولم تدفع بحكم دولي اليوم ستصبح الصورة اكثر وضوحا
 وافاد عبد التام ان المواضيع الساخنة سيتم مناقشتها في اجتماع اليوم ومن ضمنها استهداف لجنة التحكيم للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد : بديل عنكبة جاهز وضفر لا يعاني من اي مشاكل

اكد الكابتن محسن سيد جاهزية الفريق لمباراة اليوم المهمة امام هلال الفاشر
واكد محسن ان تشكيلة المريخ ستشهد تعديلا طفيفا فرضته الظروف.
مشيرل الى انهم لم يطمئنوا حتى الان لقدرة عنكبة على المشاركة في المباراة بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها في المران الختامي امس .
لكنه عاد واشار الى ان بديل عنكبة جاهز.
وجاهزية ضفر ايضا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ضيوفا ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ::

ﺣﻞ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺿﻴﻮﻓﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﻭﺟﺒﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﻄﺎﺭ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ( ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺑﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ﻭ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ( ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻭ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ) ﻭ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﻤﻊ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﺪ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭ ﻗﻀﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻭﻗﺎﺗﺎً ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺻﻼﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺛﻢ ﺑﻌﺪﻩ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻠﻖ ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﺍﺑﺸﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب يرفض تدريب الشباب
واعتذار جندي نميري وتعيبن عادل امين

اكمل رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية نادر مالك الاتفاق مع المدرب عادل امين من اجل تولي تدريب فريق الشباب .
ورغم اعلان قطاع المراحل لاسم جندي نميري مديرا فنيا الا ان ظروف اسرية جعلته يقدم اعتذاره وهو ما كان سببا في انعقاد اجتماع سريع بين مساعد رئيس المريخ نادر مالك والمشرف العام فيصل العجب والكابتن جندي ورفض العجب امر التدريب وتمسك بمنصبه مشرفا على القطاع فقط ورفض قيادة مسيرة فريق الشباب فنيا وتم الاتفاق في النهاية على تعيين عادل امين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
مسابقة لأهل المدعوم

* سؤال نطرحه على أهل المدعوم يقول : هل يتذكرون عدد المدربين الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب الفريق خلال الموسمين الأخيرين ؟ ونعتقد أن عدد المدربين لو تم طرحه كمسابقة مليونية فلن يفوز بها أحد لأن العدد كبير ويستعصي على أصحاب اقوى ذاكرة

* لا أعتقد أنهم سيتذكرون العدد الخرافي والمهول لمن جلسوا على كابينة الإشراف الفني .. وحتى إعلام المدعوم لا يمكن أن يتذكر .. وحتى الكاردينال لا يمكن أن يتذكر .. وحتى المنسق الإعلامي فطومة لا يمكن أن تتذكر

* المهم نتذكر من المدربين الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب المدعوم هذا الموسم كافالي من فرنسا والعشري من مصر ونبيل الكوكي من تونس ومبارك سليمان من بري والفاتح النقر من الثورة وبلاتسي من رومانيا

* ومن تولوا تدريب المدعوم السابق لا نتذكرهم جميعاً وقد يصل العدد خلال الموسمين الأخيرين إلى خمسة عشر مدرباً أو يزيد

* السبب في رحيل كل المدربين السابقين عن تدريب المدعوم لا يخرج عن إثنين .. إما (الكيس فاضي) أو رحلوا بسبب التدخل في شئونهم الفنية بواسطة شخصيات خارج الجهاز الفني

* جنسيات من دول مختلفة أشبه بقوات اليوناميد تعاقبت على تدريب المدعوم ويستعد مجلس الكاردينال الآن للإستعانة بالبرازيلي ريكاردوا مدرب الأهلي شندي حالياً

* ريكاردو سبق له تدريب الهلال لحوالي ثلاث سنوات وخمسة أشهر وسبق له تدريب المريخ لموسم كامل 2012 ولكن البرازيلي لا يقبل التدخل في عمله يا فطومة عشان من هسع تعرفو تركيبة هيرون

* يعني ريكاردو لو تم التعاقد معه لتدريب المدعوم نقترح عليكم يا فطومة أن تكون الفترة أقل من شهر حتى يتم إختباره بصورة واضحة .. هل سيقبل بالتدخل السريع أم سيرفض

* نصيحتنا لي ناس فطومة عدم التعاقد مع ريكاردو لسنة أو حتى ستة أشهر وبعدها جهزوا البديل لأنو البرازيلي بحسب ما نعلمه عن شخصيته لا يقبل أبداً بالتدخل في الشأن الفني

* وعليه نطالب فطومة بالجلوس لكورس الرخصة (سي) بأسرع وقت حتى تتمكن من إدارة المدعوم فنياً بصورة كاملة وتريح كردنة من صداع تغيير المدربين

* ولكن هناك مشكلة وعقبة كبيرة ستواجه أهل المدعوم وهي هل ستقبل فطومة حال تسلمت تدريب المدعوم بالتدخل في الشأن الفني

* فطومة لن تقبل التدخل في الشأن الفني بالتأكيد .. لكن بيني وبينكم بعد فطومة تشرف على المدعوم فنياً تاني بكون في تدخل فني ؟

* بكل صراحة المدعوم يحتاج إلى تدخل فني وسريع كمان وفطومة ما غلطانة لو تدخلت في الشأن الفني فالحال خطير

* المدعوم يحتاج التدخل السريع وألا يكتفي أهله بتدخل حكام صلاح رغم إنهم لم يقصروا ابداً ونعتقد أن تدخلهم أفيد وأهم من تدخل فطومة

* بيني وبينكم ما يقدمه حكام صلاح من خدمات لمدربي المدعوم لا يمكن أن يقدمه تدخل فطومة

* ناس بلاتشي العشري وكافالي فاكرين نفسهم بغلبوا بالخطط الفنية ومهارة اللاعبين .. مساكين حكام صلاح .. خيلهم تجقلب والشكر لي كافالي وبلاتشي

* بلاتشي فاكر نفسو غلب الرابطة .. وسادومبا يبكي وما عارف الميت .. جماعة صلاح عند الطلب

* كردنة مشتهي خسارة الدولار بس .. يا راجل ما دام حكام صلاح موجودين مفروض فطومة تكون مدرب المدعوم .. وفر دولاراتك عليك .. الحبة ما بتجيهو ..

* على الاقل فطومة كيسها ما فاضي .. وما في زول بيكتب يقول كيسها فاضي ..

* فطومة كيسها مليان خِطط .. وعندها رأي في بلاتشي والعشري وكافالي

* أمنحوا فطومة الثقة ولا تترددوا يا مدعوماب ..

* فطومة من هسع ورينا .. ريكاردو كيسو فاضي ولا مليان ؟

توقيعات متفرقة ..

* سيفقد المدعوم شيبولا وأطهر أمام مريخ كوستي .. ولو كان حكام صلاح يتعاملون بشجاعة ونزاهة تحكيمية لغاب الدمازين ولكان معدل مشاركاته أقل من شوط واحد في كل مباريات الفريق التى يشارك فيها

* حكام صلاح يستحقون تسمية (حُماة الهلال) .. ولو كنت مكان الكاردينال لكرمت صلاح وحكامه المغمورين منهم والدوليين

* أسندت لجنة التحكيم إدارة مباريات التأهيلي المقامة اليوم لحكام دوليين مثل محمود شانتير وعادل مختار ولا ندري سر هذه الخطوة

* يعني يا صلاح خلاص من نجاح حكامك الدوليين في الممتاز عشان تسند ليهم مباريات التأهيلي

* عادل نيالا خرمج في مباراة القمة الأخيرة وتفرج على بلطجة لاعبي المدعوم ولكن يبدو أن الرجل برضو مدعوم زي الجماعة ومسنود ولذلك يواصل ظهوره بصورة طبيعية

* حكام يسرقون عرق وجهد فرق الممتاز ولا يخشون الله في ذلك ويطل علينا صلاح مُشيداً بأدائهم ويمنحهم الدرجات العالية .. إتق الله يا صلاح أنت وحكامك ..

* ينازل المريخ هلال الفاشر مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء والعشم والثقة مطلقة في مواصلة أسود الأحمر لرحلة الإنتصارات المتتالية لنحتفل بالفوز الثامن للفريق

* هلال الفاشر تعادل مع المريخ في مباراة الدورة الأولى على ملعب النقة واليوم نريد من النجوم إكرامه بالطريقة التى تليق به

* من هو الحكم المغمور الذي سيدير مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر اليوم يا صلاح ؟

* على طريقة فطومة .. حكام صلاح كيسهم فاضي ..

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيحة السمؤال آثر في نتيجة المباراة ..! :



:ديربي سبورت :
: تطرق خبير التحكيمم€ٹ فيصل سيحة م€‹ من خلال فقرته ]الأمبراطور [ التي ظل يقدمها أسبوعيا ببرنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون السوداني والتي يتناول فيها الحالات التحكيمية التي تحدث في مختلف البطولات الى مباراة الأحداث بين )الهلال والأهلي مدني ( والتي إدارها الحكم الخرطوميم€ٹ السمؤالم€‹ حيث أشار سيحة إلى أن ركلة الجزاء الأولى التي تحصل عليها الهلال غير صحيحة ، وبالمقابل هنالك ركلة جزاء للأهلي مدني لم يتم إحتسابها .
وفيما يخص ركلة الجزاء الثانية التي كانت مثار الشك والتي تسبب إحتسابها في خروج لاعبي سيد الأتيام من الملعب وإتخاذ قرار عدم إكمال المباراة أفتى سيحة بانها صحيحة .
وفيما يتعلق بالإنذارات أشار الي أن هنالك بطاقتين غير مستحقتين إحداهما لحارس الأهلي مدني والثانية للعجب .
وبالمقابل هنالك حالتين يفترض لحكم اللقاء إظهار البطاقة فيهما للاعبي الهلال نصر الدين الشغيل وشيبولا ولكنه لم يحدث ذلك .
وبالنسبة لخروج الأهلي وعدم إكماله اللقاء أوضح أن جماهير الهلال هي من تسببت في إلغاء المباراة بقذفها لحارس الأهلي بالحجارة .
وفي الختام ذكر أن الحكم السمؤال لم يكن موفقا في إدارة المباراة وانه له آثر كبير في النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فشل 6 عربيات في تجاوز تصفيات السباحة الحرة في ريو

ودعت المصرية فريدة عثمان منافسات سباق 50 متر سباحة حرة للسيدات، بعد احتلالها المركز الـ18 في تصفيات السباق المقام ضمن منافسات السباحة بدورة ريو دي جانيرو امس الجمعة.

وفشلت فريدة (21 عامًا) في التأهل للدور التالي بفارق مركزين فقط. وتأهلت أول 16 سباحة للدور التالي.

وحققت فريدة زمنًا قدره 24.91 ثانية، بينما انتزعت الدنماركية برنيل بلوم المركز الأول بزمن قدره 24.23 ثانية.

وكانت البرازيلية إتيني ميدورس آخر المتأهلات بزمن بلغ 24.82 ثانية.

كما ودعت السورية بيان جمعة المنافسات بعد احتلالها المركز 49 محققة زمن قدره 26.41 ثانية، بينما جاءت الأردنية تاليتا بقلة في المركز 51 بزمن 26.48 ثانية.

واحتلت الكويتية فَي السلطان التي تشارك كرياضية مستقلة تحت العلم الأولمبي بسبب إيقاف بلادها من قبل اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية المركز الـ54 بزمن بلغ 26.86 ثانية.

وجاءت السباحة المغربية نورا مانا في المركز 59 محققة 28.20 ثانية والإماراتية ندى البدواوي - التي حملت علم بلادها في افتتاح الأولمبياد قبل نحو أسبوع - في المركز الـ78 محققة زمن قدره 33.42 ثانية.

وحلت السودانية حنين إبراهيم في المركز الـ84 بين 91 متسابقة بزمن قدره 36.23 ثانية. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمو و حماد مرشحان للظهور سوياً اليوم ::

قد تشهد مباراة اليوم مشاركة اولى للنجم حماد بكري الذي لم يتمكن من الظهور الرسمي منذ ان تم تسجيلة بسبب الاصابة التى تعرض لها فى مباراة اعدادية فى بداية الموسم ، كما من المتوقع ان يعود محمد الرشيد للمشاركة ايضا بعد ان تعافى من الاصابة التى تعرض لها سابقاً و شارك فى التدريبات بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن 
سيحة يعيد ذكريات الفضيحة ..

    أقل مقارنة تعقد بين النيجيري كليتشي اسوانواه مهاجم المريخ السابق والاهلي شندي الحالي – وبين المالي مامادو تراوري تكشف الفارق الكبير في كل شئ بين المهاجمين المحترفين بالسودان .
    كليتشي لم يتمرد علي المريخ طوال مسيرته مع النادي بل حتي خلال فترته مع الهلال كان مثالا للاعب المنضبط المواظب علي التدريبات ، وكذلك خلال فترته مع نادي الاسماعيلي المصري ، وحاليا هو مثال للمحترف المنضبط مع الاهلي .
    كليتشي صديق دائم للشباك يستطيع التسجيل من انصاف الفرص وهو فوق ذلك لاعب مهاري يتمتع بالعديد من المزايا .
    كليتشي سجل حتي الان بالدوري السوداني مع فريقه الاهلي شندي 23 هدفا والدوري لايزال في منتصفه ، ونتوقع أن يحرز النيجيري الحريف المزيد من الاهداف .
    وعلي النقيض منه تماما نجد اللاعب المدلل كثير الغياب والاعذار تراوري والذي لم يستفيد منه المريخ هذا الموسم وخرج في وجوده من بطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال ثم الكونفدرالية دون ان يفتح الله عليه بهدف واحد .
    المحترف الذي لايقدم للفريق طوال الموسم غير هدفين او ثلاثة في البطولة المحلية ثم لا يستطيع أن يسجل هدفا واحدا في البطولات القارية ، وبعد كل هذا لايلتزم بعقده مع النادي فهو غير جدير بالاستمرار مع الفريق .
    الذين يقولون أن تراوري يتمرد بسبب عدم استلامه لمرتباته بسبب لجنة التيسير الاولي برئاسة ونسي ينسون أو يتناسون أن فصول تمرد تراوري مستمرة منذ أن كان الوالي رئيسا منتخبا للنادي الكبير .
    المهاجم الذي يحتاجه المريخ لابد أن يكون علي شاكلة كليتشي مهارة وأخلاقا وصداقة دائمة مع الشباك . بل ، لماذا لا يكن هو كليتشي نفسه ؟ .
    اذا لم ينجح المريخ في العثور علي مهاجم في مستوي كليتشي أو الراحل ايداهور فخير له ان يعتمد علي مهاجميه الوطنيين المتواجدين حاليا بكشوفاته ، اما استمرار تراوري فهو مرفوض رفضا قاطعا فالمجرب لا يجرب .
    رأي الخاص أن كليتشي الذي نال لقب هداف الدوري من قبل مع طرفي القمة المريخ والهلال ، ثم يسير الان بخطي ثابتة في طريقه لنيل اللقب الثالث مع الاهلي يستحق أن يفكر المريخ بشكل جاد في أمر اعادته الي النادي .
    أخيرا أطل سيحة من خلال فقرة الامبراطور ببرنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي بعد غياب حلقتين دون توضيح أسباب الغياب الغريب .
    سيحة أعاد تحليل أداء حكم مباراة مدني الكارثية بين الاهلي والهلال وأوضح أن نقطة التحول في أداء الحكم كانت لحظة اعتداء لاعب الهلال أطهر الطاهر علي واحد من لاعبي الاهلي بدون كرة .
    للاسف الشديد واقعة الاعتداء لم يتم تصويرها ولكن دلت عليها الاحتجاجات العنيفة من لاعبي الاهلي ثم اشهار البطاقة الصفراء للاعب اطهر الطاهر .
    البطاقة الصفراء نفسها دليل ادانة للحكم لان الكرة كانت متوقفة لحظة الشجار الذي حصل بين اطهر ولاعب الاهلي وعليه فالقرار السليم إما البطاقة الحمراء أو لا عقاب ، فلا مجال لاشهار بطاقة صفراء في حالة اعتداء وضرب بدون كرة .
    أكد سيحة كذلك أنه لا وجود علي الاطلاق لمخالفة علي الاهلي في الكرة التي احتسب منها الحكم ضربة الجزاء الاولي ، بينما أكد صحة ضربة الجزاء المستحقة لاهلي مدني غير أن حكيم زمانه السموأل تغاضي عنها .
    الحقيقة أن تلك الحالات كانت من الوضوح بما لاتحتاج معه الي خبير للافتاء حولها وكل من شاهد المباراة يعرف صحة ما قاله سيحة باستثناء الحكم ومن كانوا يحملون الرايات علي الخطوط .
    اليوم يواصل الزعيم باذن الله زحفه نحو الصدارة عندما يلاقي هلال الفاشر في مباراة رد الاعتبار من القلعة الحمراء .
    هلال الفاشر من الفرق التي عطلت المريخ عندما تعادل معه في الدورة الاولي وهي المباراة ر التي شهدت هدفا غير محتسب للمريخ وبدون أي أسباب كالمعتاد ، ونتمني أن يحقق الزعيم اليوم فوزا كبيرا يثبت به انه كان الاحق والاجدر بالفوز في المباراة الاولي .
    لم يعد امر التشكيل يهم الصفوة كثيرا وهم علي قناعة أن كل من سيدفع به الجهاز الفني سيؤدوي المهمة علي اكمل وجه .
    اخر كلمة : كل التوفيق للمريخ الحبيب اليوم ، وفي كل يوم ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصحفي القامة إسماعيل حسن.. وكفي
يحجب الهلال بيده في زواج ابنه البكر



*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا كسلاوى
ومشكور عبدالمنعم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
مبادرة الصلح منقوصه !

لا احد يمكنه ان يكابر اويزايد علي الجهود الإدارية الضخمة التي قام بها المجلس الحالي عقب تعيينه مباشرة خلفا للجنة التسيير السابقة والتي انعكست ايجابا علي مسيرة الفريق وأثمرت عن نتائج إيجابية اعادت الأمل من جديد لجماهير المريخ في ان يحتفظ الزعيم بمجموعة ألقابه المحلية في نهاية الموسم الحالي بعدما تسرب الاحباط لنفوس الجماهير وضعف الأمل في ان يعود المريخ للواجهة من جديد ويقوي علي المنافسة عقب ارتفاع الفارق بينه والهلال الي تسعة نقاط دفعت الكاردينال في إطلاق وعوده لجماهيرالهلال للاحتفال بلقب الدوري قبل ختام الدورة الاولي ولا اعتقد ان هناك من يستطيع المزايدة علي الدور الكبير الذي لعبه جمال الوالي في اعادة الروح للفريق والاستقرار النفسي للاعبين وهو يسرع في حلحلة كافة المشاكل المالية التي عاني منها النادي وتسليم المرتبات والمستحقات الآخري من حوافز ومقدم عقود اللاعبين الجدد الذين كانوا قد انضموا للمريخ في فترة التسجيلات الاخيرة فهناك جهد مشترك بين الرئيس وبقية أعضاء مجلس. الادارة كان له الأثر الإيجابي علي مسيرة الفريق ونتائجه الإيجابية وهو مانرجو ان يتواصل حتي انتهاء فترة التعيين التي حددها القرار الوزاري لان في ذلك مصلحة عامة للمريخ يجب عدم التفريط فيها او التراجع عنها ويكفي حجم المعاناة الكبير التي مر بها المريخ خلال فترة لجنة التسيير السابقة التي كانت درسا واختبارا صعبا لأهل المريخ الذين ادركوا حينها حجم الخطأ الكبير الذي ارتكبه اليسع صديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم عندما قام بتعيين أشخاص في لجنة التسيير ليست لديهم علاقة بالعمل الاداري الرياضي في الأندية
المريخ لايتحمل اي صراعات وخلافات ادارية في الوقت الحاضر لهذا نثمن مبادرة الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم التي اعادت المياه لمجاريها بين عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي والكابتن محمد موسي مدير الكرة فأي مبادرة للصلح وإذابة الخلافات بين أعضاء مجلس المريخ هي محل اشادة وتقدير خاصة وان معظم الخلافات التي عاني منها المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة هي نتيجة خلاف وتباين في وجهات النظر ثم سريعا ممايتحول هذا الخلاف المحدود الي صراعات تؤثر سلبا علي العمل الاداري بالنادي ولكن مع تقديرنا لهذه المبادرات وماتعكسه من روح اخوية داخل مجتمع المريخ الا ان عمرها يظل قصيرا جدا لانها تنحصر فقط في معالجة الخلاف الشخصي دون ان يكون لها الأثر المباشر علي معالجة تداخل الصلاحيات ومحاولة اصحاب النفوذ في تهميش زملائهم داخل القطاع الواحد وهذا يعود لضعف مجلس الادارة وعدم قدرته علي مساءلة ومحاسبة بعض أعضائه فليس سرا ان الخلاف الذي حدث بين الأخوين عبد الصمد ومحمد موسي لم يكن نتيجة وشاية وأكاذيب كما صرح بذلك رئيس القطاع الرياضي وانما احتكاك مباشر سببه التغول علي صلاحيات مدير الكرة
القطاع الرياضي يختلف عن بقية القطاعات الآخري التي شملها التقليص والدمج بعد القرار الأخير لمجلس الادارة فهو قطاع حساس جدا ومايدور بداخله ينعكس مباشرة علي مسيرة الفريق لهذا نتمني ان يكون لمجلس الادارة خطوة تكمل مبادرة الصلح التي قادها الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم وذلك بوضع ضوابط تمنع تصادم رئيس القطاع الرياضي مع مدير الكرة لقد أكدنا اكثر من مرة ان المريخ يحتاج الي وجود عبد الصمد محمد عثمان مثل حاجته للكابتن محمد موسي بعيدا عن الخلافات والصراعات التي تؤثر سلبا علي عمل القطاع الرياضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رزاز الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
الدفرة قبل النفرة!

*قبل أن يدعو مجلس المريخ، جماهير النادي للمشاركة في النفرات والتبرعات بالمليارات، فمن الأولى أن يدفع اعضاء المجلس اولا دعما للمسيرة ومساهمة مع رئيس النادي ولو بالقليل، لكن السادة الكرام اعضاء بص الوالي، يريدون المقاعد دون أن يدفعوا من اموالهم ثم يريدون من الجمهور أن يساهم..؟!
*فهل هنالك تناقض أكثر من ذلك، وهل هنالك عدل في مناشدة جمهور البعض منه لايمتلك حتى قوت يومه، لكي يتبرع في دعم مسيرة النادي مع أن بعض الاثرياء الذي يقودون الزعيم حاليا لايدفعون جنيها..؟!
*أن اعضاء المجلس يفترض أن يكونوا قدوة في المقام الاول للجماهير بالتبرع والمساهمة حتي يتعلم الجمهور من مواقفهم المشرفة وليست المخزية،
*وهنا لن نتساءل عن التبرع الذي اعضاء المجلس الحالي قبل الوصول الى كرسي الادارة عندما كان النادي يحتاج الى نفراتهم، ايام لجنة ونسي التي لم تجد من بص الوالي اي دعم يذكر، وعندما اصبحوا في موقع المسئولية يريدون من الغير أن يتبرع لهم ليحكموا ويظهروا في الصورة.
*وان كان تقديم الدعم وهم خارج المجلس ليس ملزما، لكن بعد تولي المسئولية فانه يصبح واجبا، وملزما لان الكرسي الذي يشغله الاعضاء له قيمته المادية، واذا كان المريخ عرض من قبل كراسي المقصورة للبيع بمبلغ مالي فلماذا يكون كرسي الادارة، الذي يحظى الاداري بامتيازاته مجانا..؟!
*أن التجارب السابقة تؤكد وفاء انصار الزعيم واستجابتهم المستمرة للنفرات، منذ أن أعلن جمال الوالي هدم المقصورة القديمة وتشييد أخرى جديدة، فانهالت التبرعات من بعض الاقطاب والمشجعين بقيادة الرمز ود الياس الذي كان أول من ساهم بمبلغ 5 مليون جنيه، وانطلقت بعدها النفرات وتوالت.
*والمؤكد أن عائد النفرات كان جيدا كقيمة مالية لكنه لم يكن يساوى شيئا امام المبالغ التي انفقها جمال الوالي في ذلك الوقت، وقياسا بالنفرات فان الجمهور لم يقصر ابدا وتجاوب كثيرا مع الوالي لانه شاهده يدفع وينجز..!
*ولكن الان اعضاء المجلس يريدون أن يربعوا اياديهم ثم يطالبون المشجعين بكل جراءاة للمساهمة في النفرات ودعم مسيرة الكيان حتي يمضى الى الامام.
*لقد ظل المجلس الحالي يعتمد فقط على رئيس النادي، والبعض يدعي في الصحف فقط أنه يساهم ويدفع، واذا كان الوالي سيتحمل المسئولية بهذه الطريقة ويظل الضغط عليه متواصلا لماذا يضم المجلس 28 عضوا وربما أكثر..؟!
*أن ادارة المريخ مطالبة اولا بدفر الكيان ودعم خزنته بالملايين ، وبعد ذلك يجوز لها أن تطلب من الجمهور التبرع في النفرة لتكملة النواقص، وبما أن الإدارة لاتدفع فمن الأفضل أن تصمت وأن لاتطالب جماهير المريخ بالتبرع.
*ونحن بهذا لانقصد أن يتوقف الجمهور عن دعم النادي، ولانحرض المشجعين على مسك اياديهم، لان انصار الزعيم اياديهم ممدودة حتي للخصوم ولايرفضون دعم المريخ بالمال.
*لكن هذا الجمهور ايضا يحتاج لمن يشجعه، وأن يكون قدوة مثالية له، والمؤكد أنه البعض ربما يمسك يده على طريقة : ناس المجلس ما بدفعوا انا ذنبي شنو ادفع..؟! ومن يقل ذلك لايلام بالتاكيد خاصة أن التبرع ليس فرضا.
*لذلك من الافضل للمجلس أن يؤدي واجبه في الأول ثم بعدها يمكنه أن يطالب الجماهير بالمساهمة..!
*اما الان فان الدعوة للنفرة فيها الكثير من الانانية..!
بقايا مداد
*بعد أن يلتزم اعضاء المجلس بسداد التبرعات التي اعلنوا عنها سابقا، يمكنهم بعدها مطالبة الجمهور بالنفرة.
*وبعد أن يدفع عضو المجلس من ماله دعما للمسيرة، وشيل الشيلة التقيلة حينها سيجد الاستجابة كما استجاب جمهور المريخ في نفرات عديدة وتبرع بالملايين..!
*اما الان فان المجلس يفترض أن يشعر بالخجل من مناشدة جمهوره وحثهم على عمل لم يقدم عليه الاعضاء.
*وعلى الأقل فان المجلس بدلا من اعادة توزيع القطاعات ومناقشة قضايا انصرافية ومحاولة الطبطبة يفترض أن يفتح ملف التبرعات اولا..!
*وبعد ان يلزم اعضاء المجلس بالمساهمة المالية، وتقديم نموذج ناجح في الدعم يفترض أن يناشد جمهوره.
*هسه ناس المجلس ال 28 نفر ديل لو عملوا براهم نفرة، تاني المريخ بحتاج ليهو لي دفرة..؟! انتو براكم نفرة..!
*من المآسي أن جمال الوالي ورد مبلغا ملياريا لخزنة النادي، لتغطية الاحتياجات، فهل تعلمون اين ذهب أول مبلغ تم خصمه من الخزنة..؟ ذهب مع الأسف لتسديد دين أحد اعضاء المجلس .
*مع ان المبلغ الذي قدمه جمال الوالي من حر ماله، وليس من دخل مشاريع النادي او دعم حكومي..!
*فلماذا يدفع الوالي المال حتي يسترد أحد الاعضاء دينه، ثم يصرف على النادي وفي النهاية يتم التعامل مع امثال هولاء أنهم قادة المريخ..؟!
*منذ البداية قلنا أن الوالي أخطا في اختيار هذا البص وانه سيكون اكبر المتضررين، والايام اثبتت صحة ماذهبنا اليه.
*المصيبة أن هنالك من لايدفع ثم يفتعل المشاكل والازمات وفوق ذلك يريد أن يفرض سيطرته.
*نبارك مبادرة عضو مجلس المريخ مزمل ابو القاسم في الصلح بين عبد الصمد ومحمد موسي، علما ان عبد الصمد قبل ايام ايضا عقد جلسة صلح (سرية) مع متوكل أحمد علي.
*لكن مزمل سيحتاج الى المزيد من المبادرات ايضا، للصلح بين عبد الصمد ورمرم، وبين عبد الصمد والفريق عبد الله وبين عبد الصمد والفريق طارق، وبين عبد الصمد وحمد السيد وبين عبد الصمد وووو..!
*ثم بعد ذلك على مزمل نفسه أن يصالح وأن يصافي عبد الصمد..؟!
*بالمناسبة الناس دي كلها غلط والصاح عبد الصمد فقط وكل ما يكتب ضده تجني وظلم ...ولا كيف..؟
*المشكلة ليست في الصلح، ولكن في أنه اهدار للزمن لان الخلاف اساسا لايكون شخصيا وانما في طريقة العمل.
*ومزمل نفسه يعرف هذه الحقيقة، ويعرف أكثر أن سبب المشاكل في النادي اصرار نائب الرئيس على التدخل في كل صغيرة وكبيرة.
*المجلس نفسه ضعيف جدا، حتي عصام الحاج يبدو أن عامل السن اثر في مردوده ودفاعه عن الحق..!
*وأن لم يكن المجلس ضعيفا لما ارتضى أن يسلب فرد حق الاخرين في التواقيع المالية حتي يكون لديه كامل الحق في استرداد ديونه من اي مبلغ يورده الوالي لخزنة النادي.
*ثم يأتي احدهم ليدافع عن رأس الفتنة، ويزيف الحقائق، من أجل مصالح شخصية..!
*لكي تظهر انك اداري متيمز تدفع وتساهم، ليس شرطا أن تدعم ناديك بالكثير ولكن ادفع لمن هم حول ناديك من أصحاب الحلاقيم والاقلام النتنة وتبرع بالقليل من المال ثم انتظر النتيجة..!!
*الظروف الاقتصادية، جعلت البعض ينظر الى ما يدخل جيبه وأن يحترم من يدفع له ويسمع كلامه وينفذ توجيهاته حتي لو كان يصرخ في وجهه ويعامله بغلظة وعدم احترام.
*ولكن كيف يحترمك أذا كنت تتسوله، وتكذب انابة عنه لشعب المريخ باكمله..؟!
*لجنة اسامة ونسي كانت تقدم كتاب اموالها على الملأ وتكشف عن كل جنيه تتسلمه بمنتهى الشفافية والوضوح.
*حتي أنها قبل استقالتها عقدت مؤتمرا صحفيا، فندت فيه كل المبالغ التي استلمتها باسماء المتبرعين والجهات المتبرعة مع شرح تفصيلي للجهات المستفيدة.
*وبص الوالي لايمكنه أن يفعل ذلك، لانه إن فعل فان اكاذيب البعض ستنكشف على حقيقتها وستفضح الارقام بعض الاسماء المنفوخة في الفاضي..!
* بينما ستظهر الاموال التي تبرع بها الوالي ويتاكد الجميع أنه من يصرف على النادي ..!
*في مناسبة حضرها بعض المريخاب قبل يومين أستأذن احد قادة النادي وقال أنه ذاهب الى التدريب لان هنالك مبالغ مالية يجب أن يدفعها.
*وحينها توهم الحضور أنه يريد أن يدفع من جيبه لانه لم يكن امينا بشرح أن هذه المبالغ جزء من دعم مالي قدمه الوالي لتسيير النشاط.
*قايتو..جنس كذب ونفخ في الفاضي..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد-رياضية-
عبد-الله-أبو-وائل
هل يواصل الأحمر ثورة الانتصارات؟!!

[ يخوض المريخ بملعبه عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم مباراته المهمة في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال المحمل في الجولة الخامسة والعشرين من المنافسة بعد أن حقق الأحمر العلامة الكاملة بحصوله على نقاط مبارياته السبع التي خاضها في الدورة الثانية من المنافسة، التي كان آخرها أمام مريخ الفاشر.
[ الأحمر هو الفريق الوحيد الذي نجح في الانتصار في جميع مبارياته بالدورة الثانية، وبالتالي فإنه سيكون محط إنظار الجميع سيما “الهلالاب” في انتظار تعثره بالخسارة أو التعادل مما يتطلب أن يتعامل الجهاز الفني بقيادة الثنائي “برهان ومحسن” بوعي كبير مع جميع المباريات المتبقية بما فيها مواجهة اليوم أمام هلال الفاشر الباحث عن استعادة نغمة الانتصارات بعد أن تعثر بالخسارة أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة السابقة وبهزيمة بلغت أربعة أهداف!!
[ مطلوب من الثنائي “محسن وبرهان” التركيز على الجانب النفسي بالنسبة للاعبين وذلك حتى لا ينشغلوا بالمحافظة على الرقم القياسي الذي تحقق عن أداء مهامهم داخل الملعب.
[ تجهيز الكتيبة المريخية بصورة مثالية يعني مواصلة الفريق لثورة انتصاراته التي تعني حصد كامل النقاط، ونأمل أن يكون الجهاز الفني قد وضع في حساباته تخفيف الضغط النفسي على اللاعبين الذين يتعاملون مع المواجهات كأرقام!!
[ طموح اللاعبين لحصد كامل النقاط أمر نثمنه لكننا نخشى أن يؤدي ذلك لصرفهم عن أداء أدوارهم داخل المستطيل الأخضر.
[ الاستقرار الذي يسود أركان النادي هذه الفترة مرده لتلك الانتصارات التي يحققها الفريق، ونخشى أن يفقد اللاعبون والجهاز الفني التعاطف الكبير من الجماهير في حالة لم تتواصل الانتصارات.
[ احتمال تعثر الأحمر بالتعادل أو الخسارة وارد باعتبار أن نتائج المباريات لا تخرج عن فوز أو خسارة أو تعادل.
[ ثورة الانتصارات هل تتواصل؟!
} مشهد أول وأخير
[ غابت هذه الزاوية لفترة ليست بالقصيرة بسبب إجازتي السنوية التي قضيتها وسط أفراد أسرتي.
[ حاولت قضاء إجازتي بعيداً عن متابعة الأحداث الرياضية، لكنني لم أستطع الانصراف عن مشاهدة مباريات الأحمر.
[ التحية لقراء (المجهر) الذين طوقوني بحبهم وهم يسألون عن أسباب غياب هذه الزاوية.
[ شكراً لقراء (المجهر) ولأصدقاء “مشاهد رياضية”.


*

----------

